# Open Weekend at yer Lido



## London_Calling (May 3, 2012)

Opps, meaning this weekend 5th-6th May 2012...



> Saturday and Sunday is the annual Modern Movement Festival at Brockwell Lido. This Open Weekend will be running from 10.00am until 4.00pm, and *entrance is free for all*!
> 
> There is fun for all the family including:
> 
> ...


----------

